# Looking for a lovely donor north east



## scaredbuthopeful (Apr 23, 2010)

Just thought I would see if there is any amazing ladies in the north east of England who would happily donate her eggs. We would really like to take advantage of our NHS option, however we would need to find our own donor. We did donor IVF abroad 2 years ago but I suffered a missed miscarriage . We would love to.try it in UK.after we are married in october. We will go abroad again if we are unsuccessful in finding a donor over here. Yours hopefully xx


----------

